# Post Your Desktops!



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

So, what do you see when you close mtbr?

Here's what I see.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

i'll bite


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

favorite movie


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

coiler8 said:


> favorite movie


agreed.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

Pic of kyle strait I took at crankworx


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

are there any good sites around for dh/fr biking desktops? i think V has had his 15 mins of glory a million times over...time for a new one


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

yeah...


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Look at the manufacturers websites. They normally have awesome wallpapers under downloads or multimedia...


----------



## kalNhobbs (Jan 5, 2007)

I chose this a while back because I only wish I had the balls to do something like it  :thumbsup:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> New computer in 3 weeks.... cant wait to rid this one!
> AMD Athlon X 2 64 6000+
> 3GB ram
> 400GB
> ...


I hope those are the specs of your new one :O

I'm getting a new setup soon as well. but not as nice.

AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 dual-core processor 4400+
2GB going to upgrade to 4GB of RAM
320GB hard drive might upgrade to 1TB
Nvidia Geforce 6100 (upgrading to a 7600 or better)
Running on dual boot ubuntu/vista home premium.
Plus a 19" widescreen LCD and a new scanner. for >$800.00


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Photo of me by me.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

>>>>>>>


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> yes the new one, i would be retarded to complain if i had that now lol
> right now im running
> amd 64 X2 3800+
> 2GB ram
> ...


ohh yea? well this current one is a "great quality pc" I got from frys for $179.99. for what I've used it for, its been fine though. no gaming.

AMD Sempron processor.
40GB hard drive
256MB of DDR RAM
some onboard graphics card.
400W power. 
XP Home that I've modded to run like XP ME/Pro


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> is that even possible?


He may have a lower quantity of Myostatin quich is the protein that limits muscle growth, or he may have some disorder of Somatotropin hormone.


----------



## freeriderdeluxe (Jul 4, 2007)

ugh! that just nasty looking! he probably cant even reach his face! thats just dumb if its real cuz any one could kick his ass cuz he could barely be able to move!


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

freeriderdeluxe said:


> ugh! that just nasty looking! he probably cant even reach his face! thats just dumb if its real cuz any one could kick his ass cuz he could barely be able to move!


i doubt its real..


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

dual monitors ROCK!


----------



## PeterVeri (Jul 16, 2007)

his hands are different colours, and there is muscle where there shouldnt be muscle

also his head looks like a different shade, photoshopped maybe?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

PeterVeri said:


> his hands are different colours, and there is muscle where there shouldnt be muscle
> 
> also his head looks like a different shade, photoshopped maybe?


besides, wouldnt his [email protected] be tiny (if he was on mad steroids) ?  :lol:


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

coiler8 said:


> favorite movie


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*My DT!*

A photo from our guitar player that he took last time we were in the studio.:thumbsup:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Chdh #1, me,


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

pirate dog


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Here ya go


----------



## Irlbiker (Feb 14, 2007)

Chooofoojoo, That's an awesome desktop!
Anyone know any good websites for desktops?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

Irlbiker said:


> Chooofoojoo, That's an awesome desktop!
> Anyone know any good websites for desktops?


https://gallery.mtbr.com/

choofoojoo, i agree sweet pic!

here's mine for a couple days


----------



## Irlbiker (Feb 14, 2007)

What about for ones like todd_freeride has in his first pic?


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

My current

Pic I took at CHDH #2


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I like this one


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Irlbiker said:


> What about for ones like todd_freeride has in his first pic?


Hey! I got a lot of them off my linux machine! but I think you can find all of them here

http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=new&page=0&xcontentmode=170x171x172x173x174


----------



## Irlbiker (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks man.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

37lbs never felt heavier!










is that you in the pic choofoojoo?? Sweet shot!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

coiler8 said:


> favorite movie


Coiler: Nice. Great flick.

Todd: The first one with the glass is really cool.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

i got this up right now....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> Hey! I got a lot of them off my linux machine! but I think you can find all of them here
> 
> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=new&page=0&xcontentmode=170x171x172x173x174


These are pretty good too :thumbsup: (the 3d ones)

http://wallpapers.jurko.net/pic/8260/


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

just made it on elments


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Heres my desktop right now


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> Hey! I got a lot of them off my linux machine! but I think you can find all of them here
> 
> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=new&page=0&xcontentmode=170x171x172x173x174


You might like this guy. His pics are amazing, especially the burnt tortilla

http://www.mandolux.com/


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Heres my desktop right now


*LOL at the Shemale folder and the I-doser hahahaha, classics! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> *LOL at the Shemale folder and the I-doser hahahaha, classics! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


shhhhhh


----------



## MTBXRacing (May 17, 2007)

Here's my desktop


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## -Insomnia- (May 9, 2007)

Jake im basically getting that same setup soon only with 2 gigs of ram and maybe not that particular gfx card but maybe that one depends on money!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

My baby at sunset


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

This is what I have right now.


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

'08 911 GT2

-Nate


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

.......


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Jettj45 said:


>


damn thats a sweet pic. the way the blacks and greens hook up is so awesome. if there weren't any programs and folders on it I'd take a screen shot of that baby. :thumbsup:

That's sam hill, right?


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Quarashi said:


> is that you in the pic choofoojoo??


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes it's Sam Hill, here's just the pic.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Jettj45 said:


> Yes it's Sam Hill, here's just the pic.


thanks dude. I just really like that shot for some reason.:thumbsup:


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## Mega T (Aug 15, 2005)

////


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> i'll bite


chooofoojoo,

This is an awesome pic and now my background, do you know who the rider is and where it was taken?


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

US Open!


----------



## paintmc (Mar 21, 2006)

The mighty All Blacks


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

Some of the guys are white.. 

anyways here is my desktop


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## nealpederson (Jun 8, 2004)

*Wifey at Winterpark*


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

*a gift from my daughter*

My 14 year old daughter found this for me...


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Jiffycake said:


> Some of the guys are white..
> 
> anyways here is my desktop


 AHH SR71-Blackbird, sexiest plane alive aside from the origional mustang i got to see that was actually from the war!!!


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

mine


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yuk vista


----------



## nealpederson (Jun 8, 2004)

It's not so bad when you get used to it. I setup my development laptop to dual boot XP or VISTA but I haven't needed to boot into XP for quite some time now.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yuk vista


idk if ur talking bout me or the dude above me but mine isnt vista, its windowblinds

ya im scared of getting my new laptop cause its got vista on it, my dads new computer sucked cause it had all shitty stuff, sound card didnt work for like a week, then we bought a external 250gig hardrive and THAT didnt even work, and its just a simple 2.0 usb port....:nono:

drivers on vista BLOW [email protected]


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I know yours isnt Vista, I just say Neal's pic

Anyway Vista is having a LOT of problems right now, may users are reporting that Vista doesnt allow them to uninstall software haha!!


----------



## nealpederson (Jun 8, 2004)

I bought a new Dell M90 with Vista Ultimate so all the drivers worked (Dell would get beat up if they didn't). I've installed lots of old programs and they all work fine. I've uninstalled things so I haven't had an issue with that (yet). VISTA is very protective over anything you install in the "Program Files" folder so if you have a program that you need to be able to edit files in that folder it is better to install it somewhere else. Since I can dual boot to XP if I ever have any problems I can boot into XP and access any files that VISTA is trying to protect. I didn't want to make the jump to VISTA so soon but I develop automotive diagnostic software for a company I own half of (www.atsnm.com) and I have to be able to support customers who are buying new computers and using our diagnostics. So far, the upgrade's been much smoother than I thought it would be and setting up the dual boot was easy. When VISTA was first released there weren't drivers for some hardware our diagnostics use like USB/RS232 converters and Bluetooth devices but they all work now.

This is getting way off DH-FR but hey, this is what supports my addiction...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

nealpederson said:


> I bought a new Dell M90 with Vista Ultimate so all the drivers worked (Dell would get beat up if they didn't). I've installed lots of old programs and they all work fine. I've uninstalled things so I haven't had an issue with that (yet). VISTA is very protective over anything you install in the "Program Files" folder so if you have a program that you need to be able to edit files in that folder it is better to install it somewhere else. Since I can dual boot to XP if I ever have any problems I can boot into XP and access any files that VISTA is trying to protect. I didn't want to make the jump to VISTA so soon but I develop automotive diagnostic software for a company I own half of (www.atsnm.com) and I have to be able to support customers who are buying new computers and using our diagnostics. So far, the upgrade's been much smoother than I thought it would be and setting up the dual boot was easy. When VISTA was first released there weren't drivers for some hardware our diagnostics use like USB/RS232 converters and Bluetooth devices but they all work now.
> 
> This is getting way off DH-FR but hey, this is what supports my addiction...


Yep I understand..

Look: http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/07/15/1641254


----------



## Panzerfaust (May 2, 2005)

Where would we be without Hoshi - Peaty in Vigo.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Yep I understand..
> 
> Look: http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/07/15/1641254


The perfect reason to ditch Windows and switch to Linux.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

drakan said:


> The perfect reason to ditch Windows and switch to Linux.


Linux is fvcking fast and secure but you need more geekness for running terminal most of the time (installing software, drivers etc) and also most of the software I use is for Win/Mac.

I had been a Windows user for 10 years until I bought a Mac... I will never go back..


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

Some funky grass from Keystone the other day:


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

kinda plain..and boring. meh.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Linux is fvcking fast and secure but you need more geekness for running terminal most of the time (installing software, drivers etc) and also most of the software I use is for Win/Mac.
> 
> I had been a Windows user for 10 years until I bought a Mac... I will never go back..


Well, if you're a complete geek, it's not nearly as bad as you make it out 
FYI: Most Win/Mac software works on Linux (Mac is easy to cross platform, because of the Unix similarities) Windows, all major apps work through WINE/WINEX...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

drakan said:


> Well, if you're a complete geek, it's not nearly as bad as you make it out
> FYI: Most Win/Mac software works on Linux (Mac is easy to cross platform, because of the Unix similarities) Windows, all major apps work through WINE/WINEX...


Wine is very slow, not much flexibility..

Of course if you are a complete geek then its not that bad, but not many universal code software works with Linux because Cocoa/Carbon doesnt share same kernel properties use, GUI and drivers.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Wine is very slow, not much flexibility..
> 
> Of course if you are a complete geek then its not that bad, but not many universal code software works with Linux because Cocoa/Carbon doesnt share same kernel properties use, GUI and drivers.


Which is why I sadly have to dual boot..
I can run most of my apps in WINE at normal speed, but, when I want to code windows apps (C++, C#, ASM) I have to switch to Windows, because the compilers work differently :madman:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, I have dual boot in my Mac (Mac os 10.4.1 and soon 10.5B) and Windows Xp patched lite... but I'm deleting Win partition cuz I dont use it much...


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, if you buy a mac, you can run almost everything through Mac.. No need to run Windows, really.
But, you have to buy a Mac computer, unless you want to pirate an OS. (That's also modified...)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mac Os X is such a beauty


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Mac Os X is such a beauty


Okay. If you say so


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

drakan said:


> Okay. If you say so


You have to admit its really functional and elegant, also Ubunty XGL/Beryl etc have awesome effects and design


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> You have to admit its really functional and elegant, also Ubunty XGL/Beryl etc have awesome effects and design


I agree, it's functional, elegant, and customizable, albeit, I don't like it. Just my opinion. Still don't like Beryl as much as old Compiz though..
btw: XGL is now Radeon only.. Nvidia released a generator program with the newest set of drivers.. Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, I have tried dozens and dozens of versions of Linux and Kubuntu takes my vote. But enough semi-geek talk


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah, I have tried dozens and dozens of versions of Linux and Kubuntu takes my vote. But enough semi-geek talk


I like Gnome more than KDE. I used to like KDE, but with the new skins for Gnome, I am in love..
But, it's not even semi-geek, I'll bet nobody else on this board knows what we're talking about!


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ok, I'll give it a shot...*

I alternate all the time, but heres the ones i use most...







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That float looks nice


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Panzerfaust said:


> Where would we be without Hoshi - Peaty in Vigo.


GO PEATY GO!

Yess.. speeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedy Peaaaaaaaaaaaaty


----------



## mtbchik (Jul 5, 2005)

A little late posting to this one. But a nice spring singletrack keeps me focused when I'm working road races....


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

......


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

the object of my desire. mount hooker, wind river range, wyoming.


----------



## hiredgun (Jun 6, 2007)

Pic my wife took of me riding out an off angle jump at Arcticman last April.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I discovered this sequence shot of Ben Boyko in the Norco website, and thanks to Mountain Biking Magazine, I became a fan of Haruki Noguchi's photography.

So, I got me this:









Now that he's won in Crankworx, that makes Boyko one of the guys I'm looking out for in slopestyle.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Here goes...


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> So, what do you see when you close mtbr?


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

here is mine. from my first real DH experience



my computer is a POS.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> He may have a lower quantity of Myostatin quich is the protein that limits muscle growth, or he may have some disorder of Somatotropin hormone.


that happens in a breed of cows...
the pic is a fake


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

08nwsula said:


> that happens in a breed of cows...
> the pic is a fake


Happens in many many animals including humans.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

mkrobert81 said:


> todd_freeride said:
> 
> 
> > So, what do you see when you close mtbr?
> ...


----------



## Gex (Sep 26, 2004)

Mine. Even though i never post on this board.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sombrio69 said:


> here is mine. from my first real DH experience
> 
> 
> 
> my computer is a POS.


That's Devil's Head, right? Got anymore pictures? Say... of the Asian kid with the Addict... on dual 24s...


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> That's Devil's Head, right? Got anymore pictures? Say... of the Asian kid with the Addict... on dual 24s...


yup thats Devils Head, im gonna miss that place a lot. i posted all the pics we had (not much) right after the race. but there were no pics of a scrawny little Asian kid named Will riding said black Addict on dual 24's, srry bro.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah, I have tried dozens and dozens of versions of Linux and Kubuntu takes my vote. But enough semi-geek talk


pshh....nerd 

Yea, I like sabayon best. I still cant get linux to run properly. I dont want to dual boot this machine. until I get my new one  thats when I become todd_nerd :band:


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

12345


----------



## unclegreaser (Jul 21, 2006)

heres my desktop with my girl and her twin sister









thats the look I get when I tell her I'm going to ride my bike.......


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

when it was organized...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

cmb2874 said:


> when it was organized...


Nice setup! I especially like that lamp.


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I have to bring back the dead thread because i got my comptuer!
> here's the background now, loving it...
> 
> 
> ...


Having a hard time believing my eyes. A nerd biker like me wow. How does the 8800gts run say cod2 can you max the resolution out with all the filter on.. I am debating whether to get two 8800gts in sli or one 8800gtx. 
thanks


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice backgrounds


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

mine...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Dell Inspiron Reloaded !

Dell Inspiron 1000
256MB DDR Ram
40GB Hardrive
2.2 GHz Celeron Processor
64MB Video Memory
Windows Vista Inspirat


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

the work mashine


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's mine, lol.







​


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


> 12345


dam robbie i guess i gotta get my CBR600


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

*This is where I go......*

When I need to get away from work.

I wish this was me! One day......

Cheers

eman


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

I saw this and went well bikes and chicks pretty nice


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

^ niceeee!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The Mauler - You should center the image! That way you can apreciate it properly.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

...


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> The Mauler - You should center the image! That way you can apreciate it properly.


nah beacuse i have a very old crappy monitor and if i did that those pretty girls would hae no heads...


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I prefer a simple, to the point desktop


----------



## kalNhobbs (Jan 5, 2007)

^Haha! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

eabos said:


> I prefer a simple, to the point desktop
> 
> View attachment 287456


Genius! :thumbsup:


----------



## vz1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Chooofoojoo,where did you get that pic. I cant drag it to my desktop. Its sick.


----------



## vz1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Help, I want chooofoojoo's desktop! Link or info?


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> 12345


That's what I'm talking about.

Mine:










2008 Aprilia SL750 Shiver


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

last weekends campsite while out rock climbing.

this pic makes me happy.


----------



## fakewade (Oct 9, 2004)

Might as well add mine!


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

here is my latest one from freeride-entertainment.com


----------



## StonedGorilla (May 31, 2007)

that aprilia shiver looks like a mix of the mv agusta brutale and the bimota db6 delirio, thats probably why i like it so much  

anyway, this is mine


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## bikinbeast (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

hardcore newbie said:


> mine...


It's Peter Pan!

I hope that guy lived.


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

Mine changes all the time, but this is the most recent. Race run at our local Utah series. If you are not going to win, you might as well style it out right...


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

I can go to Japan....and back.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

That's one hot foes! It seems really surprising the the bike can go through all that stroke. That thing mus be the plushest thing on earth with a properly set up shock. I wonder if Cane creek could be convinced to make a 5" stroke shock?


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

Well it's all about that 2:1 ratio. But that really is a huge shock!


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

My current desktop:


----------



## FlyingMonkeySith (Aug 10, 2006)

Mine


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

creyc said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I can go to Japan....and back.


Look at the size of that pivot as well!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I win.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

mine


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

reboot for a different kind of personal computer screenshot?


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

rm_racer said:


>


moto is where its at


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

woah that guy is going seriously deep.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tahoe*

A pic of lake tahoe the night before my last N* trip of the season....


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

drakan said:


> I like Gnome more than KDE. I used to like KDE, but with the new skins for Gnome, I am in love..
> But, it's not even semi-geek, I'll bet nobody else on this board knows what we're talking about!


I do.. i run Suse 10.2 KDE style.. i like gnome, but it's not my taste.. i've ran fedora, red had, ubuntu, and a ton of others, and SuSe takes the cake. Mac's kick ass tho. i might have to get me one soon. I'm spoiled though, i have a server on linux, and a gaming machine running Suse / XP dual boot.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

rideactionsport said:


> moto is where its at


hell yeah that shot is awesome. he's like the next James Stewart.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

1104x620 res.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

pretty awesome stuff saturnine, who is she?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

pixie acia


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

saturnine said:


> 1104x620 res.


love the song you're playing


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

WITH LEOPARD!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Leopard = Duck Nuts.

I also have Office:Mac 2008


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Leopard = Duck Nuts.
> 
> I also have Office:Mac 2008


its not bad so far, but i do know it has a ton of bugs. it shouldnt be a problem though, i dont do any extreme stuff on here really.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i was actaully wondering about leopard. is it worth upgrading from tiger?


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

behold...


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

My workstation desktop.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Updated


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

hab1b said:


> i was actaully wondering about leopard. is it worth upgrading from tiger?


it sorta depends on how much u do on ur Mac. ive seen free up a bunch on my dad if u run to many windows at once, there should be a really major up date on it by Christmas, but i think the upgrade was worth it:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll upgrade the RAM on my Mac to 2gb and run sweet Leopard


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

new computer, so i have a new desktop.

Sony Vaio w/ 2ghz Centrino Duo and 2 gigs of ram. this thing rips. it runs Inventor like it's nothing.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Vista = ultra lamezors, many friends have downgraded to XP Pro


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Vista = ultra lamezors, many friends have downgraded to XP Pro


It'll get there. Microsoft just needs to work out the bugs.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Viruses for Windows: 115,000+
Viruses for OS X: 40.

Pwned.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

my new one. self portrait


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Vista = ultra lamezors, many friends have downgraded to XP Pro


i've learned to deal with Vista. i was looking for an XP laptop, but i found this in town and it was $300 bucks off, so i got it. the worst thing about Vista is trying to network it with XP. it's freaking 3-hour nightmare. but i got it, so i'm happy. Vista really isn't that bad, you kinda have to learn a bit about it but now it's fine for me. it was pretty lame when it first came out (when my dad got his xps), but updates have fixed most of the major crap, and a service pack is due in the next month or two.

yeah there might be a ton of viruses, but you have to _get_ the virus. my computer's pretty secure behind the router's firewall, the computer firewall, and with the antivirus. yeah, macs don't need that stuff. oh well. as long as i don't get them.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

dowst said:


> It'll get there. Microsoft just needs to work out the bugs.


it took Microcr*ck 6 years to come out with Vista after its original realease date in 2000, and its still full of bugs. They haven't even fixed the all the bugs in XP, what makes u think they are going to fix Vista anytime soon?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Indeed.

(Note: 1.5 years ago I was a diehard Windows fan, now I'm not...)


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> it took Microcr*ck 6 years to come out with Vista after its original realease date in 2000, and its still full of bugs. They haven't even fixed the all the bugs in XP, what makes u think they are going to fix Vista anytime soon?


i don't think they'll get all the bugs outa Vista. it's Microsoft, they _can't_ make something without bugs in it. but as far as i know, a service pack has been announced for early '08. for me, it works smoothly for everyday stuff (except that damn networking). and windows computers are generally cheaper than Mac computers. but if a macbook was in my list of options when i got this computer, i'd probably be browsing with Safari right now.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

ya, i was a big windows fan but im actually comtemplating a new mac...will see ive had this computer for like 4 years and its fine... blew the power supply once but thats about it.


----------



## giffels (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Port Hills NZ


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Why? You little!


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

I just cleaned up my desktop!


----------



## ImpFreak7 (May 11, 2006)

hab1b, can you post the image you have for your desktop? Pabst + MTB = amazing


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Nothing hugely spectacular:

My work laptop (with the obligatory STINC Episode 1 ready for viewing at any time!)









My NMS machine


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I took this picture & it's on my desktop at the moment. Need a change soon me thinks.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

Here ya go


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

...


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

at work


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

wow, lots of mac users.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

rm_racer said:


> new computer, so i have a new desktop.
> 
> Sony Vaio w/ 2ghz Centrino Duo and 2 gigs of ram. this thing rips. it runs Inventor like it's nothing.


inventor is nothing....


----------



## Stinch (Aug 22, 2007)

PACIFIC OCEAN (Oct. 30, 2007) - USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) conducts rudder checks as part of the ship's Board of Inspection and Survey (INSURV) following a six-month Planned Incremental Availability. All naval vessels are periodically inspected by INSURV to check their material condition and battle readiness. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class M. Jeremie Yoder


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i have been soo happy with my mac. i dont think ill ever own a windows based computer again.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My kids


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

A Grove said:


> inventor is nothing....


it's a big something for my old POS computer. i'm not completely used to this whole having a good computer quite yet.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

rm_racer said:


> it's a big something for my old POS computer. i'm not completely used to this whole having a good computer quite yet.


hahh... my dell is a good 4 years old. New graphics card, new motherboard, and 2 gigs of ram gets her goin' though. PLENTY to run any program autodesk wants to throw my way.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

A Grove said:


> hahh... my dell is a good 4 years old. New graphics card, new motherboard, and 2 gigs of ram gets her goin' though. PLENTY to run any program autodesk wants to throw my way.


my dell is a good 4 years old too, 1.8ghz celeron, 256mb memory, and integrated graphics. 30 gig hard drive, with about a gig or two left on it after compressing most everything and deleting a bunch of crap. i already have 56 gigs taken up on my Vaio. not too shabby for 3 weeks (by my standards). i even marvel at how fast Word loads on this thing lol.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

my processor doesnt like multi-tasking very well  enough to get away with mozilla, AIM, limewire, and occasionally aCad.

A 320 gig external HD would solve your memory issue, god know it did for me. Im still rockin ye 'olde 40 gig internal. thats fullll though.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

oh well, that comp is for internet surfing and school essays and the like now. this is my workhorse and entertainment center. this 200 gig HD is nice for all my videos, pics, and music.

on that old dell, i could run word, firefox, and msn messenger all at once, but limewire was a solo affair, as were iTunes and Zune.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> ...


That is definitely one of the best pictures of biking I have ever seen.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

evrery thing on my desktop gets torched


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Revamp


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

OK here is mine at home on LAPTOP!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

update on mine:


----------



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

Someone posted this pic on here recently. I stole it. Hope you don't mind...


----------



## moegocanes (May 16, 2008)

mine..resized..


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

i just changed my to the PBR one up top ^^^

heres what it was 2 seconds ago...


----------



## karateka (Apr 16, 2007)

kovarik


----------



## stealth71 (Apr 11, 2007)

Sail I caught in Islamorada a couple weeks ago.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

stealth71 said:


> Sail I caught in Islamorada a couple weeks ago.


The best place in the world to fish Sail and Swordfish is just 30 minutes away from my house...

El Placer in Venezuela.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, that's Clarence Boddicker.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

ianjenn said:


> OK here is mine at home on LAPTOP!


nick wey rocks


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## calvus (Jan 18, 2008)

You can see our two small blue tents a little below me to the right.


----------



## brittmtb (Jan 11, 2005)

The picture switches between sailing and biking.


----------



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

Calidownhiller said:


> Revamp


How do you get that iTunes tab in the bottom left? it also looks like you have different menu bar on the top right? It looks like leopard? I've had leopard for a while and want to change the themes around. Shapeshifter currently doesn't work on 10.5. Anyone know?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You can see it's Leopard because it has the Spaces icon in the top right corner.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

New one.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

mine . . .


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

dang, a lot of mac users.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

TLL said:


> mine . . .


Uh..oh..... Not the blue screen of death!!!!


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Mac here! Sweet sexy Macbook Pro w/Leopard! never ever going back to windows!


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

rm_racer said:


> dang, a lot of mac users.


There's a good reason for that :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

rm_racer said:


> nick wey rocks


Yeah he was doing good at that SX. I had other pics of him from there but liked that 1 the most!


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

this


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Mwehahaha said:


> this


You are like 7 feet tall? Or what?
Here is my work computer!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Changes between biking, sailing, and whatever else.

so what if I need to clean up my desktop!


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

ianjenn said:


> You are like 7 feet tall? Or what?]


Almost, about 6" shy.


----------

